
When Linux required installation parties - jhibbets
https://opensource.com/article/18/12/my-open-source-story
======
masonic

      So I dragged my tower PC to a "Linux installation party." 
    

Is that what they were called in other places? In SV, we had "copyfests",
where people brought computers with diskette drives to help replicate the many
disks needed to install the current distro, and "installfests", where novices
could bring their desired target computers to have access to distro files and
install/diagnosis help from others.

